# 4pines Kolsch



## Jim_Levet (1/3/10)

OK I am starting to become emotionally attached to this beer so the question needs to be asked, is this the best micro-brewed beer in Sydney?
If not, what is?
I will leave you to it
Thanks
James


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/3/10)

I think Red Oak probably takes that title. But I'll be jumping on a ferry to Manly when I'm in Sydney at the end of March to check out 4 pines.


----------



## Jim_Levet (1/3/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I think Red Oak probably takes that title. But I'll be jumping on a ferry to Manly when I'm in Sydney at the end of March to check out 4 pines.



Red Oak what????? Which beer????? Last time I went to Red Oak(before GFC) they had 3 different Porters that were not available. :unsure: & no beers that really got me excited.

I am looking at an individual beer that has stuck out from the crowd. We started out on the ESB at 4Pines as I liked the way it looked in the glass as I waited to be served. I worked my way back to the Kolsch & stuck at it for the rest of the weekend.

Have fun & enjoy the ferry-ride, & ignore those Tsunami warnings :icon_cheers: !
James


----------



## O'Henry (1/3/10)

For me it is something from the Lord Nelson. Old Admiral or Victory Bitter.


----------



## T.D. (2/3/10)

Jim_Levet said:


> I am looking at an individual beer that has stuck out from the crowd. We started out on the ESB at 4Pines as I liked the way it looked in the glass as I waited to be served. I worked my way back to the Kolsch & stuck at it for the rest of the weekend.



Jimbo, what did you think of the pale ale? That's my favourite 4 Pines beer.

The kolsch?? Hmmm never been much of a fan of the style to be honest. But I guess as far as Kolsch goes, the 4 Pines one is pretty good.


----------



## BitterBulldog (7/3/10)

4pines kolsch is very nice indeed!
Went to redoak beer class on the weekend & loved the Aussie Ale & St Andrews! The pale ale an old fave too.
the Beer that stands out as my fave ever was Murrays 2IPA @ the paddys brewery market festival.


----------



## Bizier (7/3/10)

I will make a point of trying the 4 Pines Kolsch... but I my faves are the Lord Nelson _Nelson's Blood_ robust porter and both Red Oak's Baltic porter and _Framboise Froment_.


----------



## jbowers (7/3/10)

I haven't tried the 4 pines kolsch, but I have a hard time believing that most things murrays brew dont walk all over it. Mmmmm.... Murrays... :chug:


----------



## Bizier (7/3/10)

While Murrays beer is fantastic, Murrays aren't from Sydney. I want to see the locals duke it out for pole position here!
Fight!Fight!Fight!


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/3/10)

Correct, Murrays are not from Sydney. They have an awesome cellar door at Port Stephens that is well worth the visit.

The Nelsons Blood is always a safe bet at The Lord, take away growlers of "The Blood" would be a nice way to finish the day there. 

One of the Sunday papers mentioned that the Hotel Hollywood (around the corner from Schwartz) is selling $4 pints of a beer they are brewing downstairs????? I guess that will need to be investigated more thoroughly.
James


----------



## ham2k (8/3/10)

Jim_Levet said:


> Correct, Murrays are not from Sydney. They have an awesome cellar door at Port Stephens that is well worth the visit.
> 
> The Nelsons Blood is always a safe bet at The Lord, take away growlers of "The Blood" would be a nice way to finish the day there.
> 
> ...



i hope not! I remember going to the toilet downstairs at the Hotel Hollywood a couple of years ago.... it wasn't pretty.


----------



## T.D. (8/3/10)

How was your session at the Lord Nelson Jimbo?

I reckon the Lord Nelson Three Sheets is a cracking good beer by the way, it would be close to my favourite Sydney beer at the moment.

And if we are sort of counting Murrays in the discussion I was really impressed by the Whale Ale when I tried it for the first time the other day...


----------



## Bizier (8/3/10)

Jim_Levet said:


> Hotel Hollywood (around the corner from Schwartz) is selling $4 pints of a beer they are brewing downstairs?????



 Ummm....


----------



## Jim_Levet (9/3/10)

Bizier said:


> Ummm....



My thoughts exactly.

TD The Lord was a very nice place to be on Sunday arvo. There were a few guys buying stubbies which is always good to keep one amused.

James


----------



## Weizguy (9/3/10)

What about the range at Paddy's?


----------



## T.D. (9/3/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> What about the range at Paddy's?



Lats time I was there I had a stab at pretty much the whole range and was pretty impressed. Definitely one of Sydney's "dark horse" breweries (same applies to St Peters Brewery I reckon). 

The IPA was fantastic, but probably the stand out for me was the pilsner. So rare to get a really good (and to style) pils in Australia. I heard somewhere that a few other pubs in Sydney could be getting it on tap soon too. Can't wait for that...


----------



## Gerard_M (10/3/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> What about the range at Paddy's?



At this point in time, Paddy's don't have enough throughput to win a popularity contest, but maybe by this time next year our Pilsener & Old Regret will be a better known! Thanks for thinking of us Les!

I would have picked the 4Pines ESB over their Kolsch.

Best craft-beer in Sydney that is not brewed by me would be St.Peter's Green Star Lager.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (10/3/10)

Gerard_M said:


> I would have picked the 4Pines ESB over their Kolsch.



Trust you to disagree with Jim!  

Have you still got the IPA pouring a Paddy's Gerard?


----------



## Bizier (10/3/10)

Gerard_M said:


> Best craft-beer in Sydney that is not brewed by me would be St.Peter's Green Star Lager.



I respectfully beg to differ Gerard.

I also beg forgiveness that I have not made it out to Paddys from my little burrow in the inner west.


----------



## Mercs Own (26/1/11)

I was lucky enough to dine at Cafe Sydney last night for a work function - totally amazing view and must be said much the food did not match the view sadly.

They had 4 Pines Kolsch on the menu (in the bottle) ans so I ordered a round for 6 people in the party. When it arrived I was immeidiately disappointed - it poured flat absolutely no head yet the beer itself whilst under carbonated still had gass bubbles flowing up the glass. The nose was okay but quite sweet and then on the palate there was that Kolsch estery sweetness upfront that then disappeared fairly quickly replaced by a little bit of dirty bitterness which then dropped off to a lingering sugary slightly cloying unpleasant finish. Everyone at the table was having trouble finishing their glass. I gave up and ordered a Weihenstephan Lager and asked the waiter to take the rest of the Kolsch away. Shame.

Where is it being brewed? Anyone else tried the bottle version and had a similar experience or a much better experience??


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I was lucky enough to dine at Cafe Sydney last night for a work function - totally amazing view and must be said much the food did not match the view sadly.
> 
> They had 4 Pines Kolsch on the menu (in the bottle) ans so I ordered a round for 6 people in the party. When it arrived I was immeidiately disappointed - it poured flat absolutely no head yet the beer itself whilst under carbonated still had gass bubbles flowing up the glass. The nose was okay but quite sweet and then on the palate there was that Kolsch estery sweetness upfront that then disappeared fairly quickly replaced by a little bit of dirty bitterness which then dropped off to a lingering sugary slightly cloying unpleasant finish. Everyone at the table was having trouble finishing their glass. I gave up and ordered a Weihenstephan Lager and asked the waiter to take the rest of the Kolsch away. Shame.
> 
> Where is it being brewed? Anyone else tried the bottle version and had a similar experience or a much better experience??



Merc, why did you not complain of the poor quality of the beer and ask for replacements as you would do with a wine?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Mercs Own (26/1/11)

browndog said:


> Merc, why did you not complain of the poor quality of the beer and ask for replacements as you would do with a wine?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I told the waiter that the beer was no good but didnt explain to him what the problem was, by that time I was just over 1/2 of the way through - I ordered another beer but as I didnt pay the bill I am not aware if that was a replacement or a paid for one. I was also with a bunch of new clients and didnt really want to go through the rigmaroll of getting a replacement. But you are correct I should have pointed out to the waiter that in my view the beers - all of them were of very poor quality and they should not be selling them.


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I told the waiter that the beer was no good but didnt explain to him what the problem was, by that time I was just over 1/2 of the way through - I ordered another beer but as I didnt pay the bill I am not aware if that was a replacement or a paid for one. I was also with a bunch of new clients and didnt really want to go through the rigmaroll of getting a replacement. But you are correct I should have pointed out to the waiter that in my view the beers - all of them were of very poor quality and they should not be selling them.




Alright, next time rip into them or they won't learn.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (26/1/11)

I love 4 Pines would definitely rate the ESB over the Kolsch, they do seem to have consistency issues though IMO. Would definitely prefer a Nelsons Blood from the Lord Nelson though


----------



## Mercs Own (26/1/11)

Yes but - has anyone had the bottled version of the Kolsch and how was it. And where is it brewed as I wouldnt think they are bottling it themselves - It looked like it was pasturised as there was no trace of yeast in the bottle.


----------



## .DJ. (27/1/11)

Sydneys Best?

I would say either Redoak Bitter or Rocks Byrnes Red Ale...


----------



## KillerRx4 (27/1/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes but - has anyone had the bottled version of the Kolsch and how was it. And where is it brewed as I wouldnt think they are bottling it themselves - It looked like it was pasturised as there was no trace of yeast in the bottle.



I believe the bottled product is brewed @ William bull / De Bortoli.


----------



## Mercs Own (4/2/11)

KillerRx4 said:


> I believe the bottled product is brewed @ William bull / De Bortoli.



I have since heard that there have been "issues" at the brewery - lets hope they have been sorted out by now.


----------

